# BMW M3



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, having thought long and hard over whether or not to buy a TVR Tuscan, I have decided it is not worth the risk.

So, I have now decided to buy an M3 (E46) as it is a car I have always dreamed of owning, though not too sure why.

But, to my amazement, after a bit of researching it appears that M3s are also likely to blow up. Is it too much to ask to buy a performance car without a significant risk of the engine blowing up!?

So, I have had a sift through the information on BM3W but there is just too much information to take on board. Can any of you guys help?

I am basically after a numpty guide to what the major recalls are and whether you have to be under BMW warranty to have these recalls sorted. Also, any additional information regarding servicing costs / mileage / major service requirments or any other interesting info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Soon will be the BMW forum. by the way seeing your in cheshire are you going to Bluebell in Wilmslow they had some nice stuff last time i was there picking my Beemer up. :wink:


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Have a read http://www.bm3w.co.uk/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mab said:


> So, I have had a sift through the information on BM3W but there is just too much information to take on board. Can any of you guys help?





markh said:


> Have a read http://www.bm3w.co.uk/


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

A guide in one of this months BMW magazines, I thumbed it in WHSmiths.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Could it be this? Pinched from another forum.....

"BMW is recalling all E46 M3s built before March 2003, essentially for an
engine rebuild where they are replacing the con-rod bearing shells, which
may fail.

The official reason is that they have failed BMW's quality assurance test -
quite why it's taken this long to discover it is a mystery.

This will mean returning your car to the dealer and on return you will have
to run in the car once more.

There is no compensation and BMW is trying to keep it very quiet. Official
recall reference is 0011940100"

HTH


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They are pretty good with warranty engine replacements. :wink:


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

There has been 1 recall as far as I am aware - to replace the main con-rod bearings on pre-2003 cars (although not all affected).

They are alsoupgrading the SMGII software (paddle change) - but I think they are doing this during a service visit.....

Oh, and the extendable BMW warranty (which is a must IMO) is going up next year from Â£500.00 to approx Â£780.00 I believe......

J


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> your in cheshire are you going to Bluebell in Wilmslow


 :? :? :? NO!

BLUEBELL ARE THE WORST BMW DEALERSHIP I HAVE EVER HAD THE MISFORTUNE TO APPRAOCH.

DO NOT USE AT ALL COSTS!

Seriously. Their used car dept is an absolute disgrace. You will be upset with their part ex value on your car, trust me. They undervalue cars 2000 behind book. Go figure that.
Their bodyshop is nearly just as crap. And their new car department, well lsts just say, dont get me started on that.

Use at your peril......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't buy a car from a dealer called 'Bluebell' anyway, sounds a bit gay! :?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

jam said:


> I wouldn't buy a car from a dealer called 'Bluebell' anyway, sounds a bit gay! :?


 

Unlikely to go through Bluebell. Turned up there a few months ago and waited for about 20 minutes after asking the receptionist I was interested in an M3 on the forecourt... and then left.

Have managed to sell mine privately though, so trade in is not an issue.

Thanks all for the info on the recall, just what I was after.

Being car-less is rubbish.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Being car-less is rubbish.


So what happened to the Ferrari Mab? I missed something?

Jackie x


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> > Being car-less is rubbish.
> 
> 
> So what happened to the Ferrari Mab? I missed something?
> ...


Sold the 355 just a couple of days ago.

As good as the Ferrari is/was I need something that is more of an every day car and to add to that the 355 is not too keen on the winter (twitchy rear in wet, no traction, little things not being as good as modern cars such as the windscreen taking an age to clear, etc.)

I got the car in June so had it for about 5 months over the summer (well, if you can call it a summer) and it really was outstanding. The speed and the noise were truly astonishing, like nothing I have driven before.

Ideally, I would have an M3 as my daily driver and the 355 for the weekend/fun car but afraid I'm not in a position to do that!!

I will definitely own another Ferrari at some point, but in addition to something a little more 'sensible'.

PS. Every time I see your sig pic I am amazed at what a good deal you got on your plate.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Numpty guide to M3?

Whatever car you look at ask to see the recall work sheet - this tells you every single piece of recall work the car has had. Any dealer can get it from the chassis number.

There have been quite a few recalls on the car, SMG, vanos etc but the main one is a part engine change which needs a 1200 mile running period afterwards. Other than that, great car and good fun.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Benhams aren't a bad dealer in Stockport. Thought about using them? If so, spk to a lad called Rik Lillywhite. He'll look after you.
Glen.
P.S: You are aware that the new M3 is due out end of next yr supposidely?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Gworks said:


> P.S: You are aware that the new M3 is due out end of next yr supposidely?


Na, I doubt it'll be 2005, the "std" e90 models don't get a UK outing till Q2 I think. Even if the sports models are out @ launch, I think BM will wait maybe 12-18 mths with the "old" e46 M3/CSL - still a good car and selling well if the car park here is any gauge.... :roll:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I can't imagine that the new M3 will be available until late 2006, and I will most likely have moved on by then.

Also, I can't think of anything else that offers what the M3 offers for a similar price...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't work out what is wrong with this one!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18308&item=4507093139&rd=1

Check out his other items as well.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> I can't work out what is wrong with this one!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18308&item=4507093139&rd=1
> 
> Check out his other items as well.


Desc. says auto, but its clearly a manual.
Maybe damaged recovered ? :?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just about to take the plunge myself..... Thoroughly pissed of with the Merc Diesel, feels like I am driving somebody's dad's car 

Just enrolled on the M3 forum Thorney :wink:

Hoping to order and take delivery of a pre reg in the next two weeks 

Jason


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jonno said:


> Desc. says auto, but its clearly a manual.
> Maybe damaged recovered ? :?


He also claims he will post to Europe??

Very dodgy IMHO.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah, but if it was advertised at Â£26k would you think it was dodgy? :?


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Just about to take the plunge myself..... Thoroughly pissed of with the Merc Diesel, feels like I am driving somebody's dad's car
> 
> Just enrolled on the M3 forum Thorney :wink:
> 
> ...


Spotted your post on BM3W... perfect spec you're going for IMO.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

cheers Mab,

Just found a better deal as well,,,

54 pre reg with 700 miles, silver grey, red imola, Satnav Pro & TV B'tooth Phone. Â£39.5k


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

55JWB said:


> cheers Mab,
> 
> Just found a better deal as well,,,
> 
> 54 pre reg with 700 miles, silver grey, red imola, Satnav Pro & TV B'tooth Phone. Â£39.5k


*Top colour choice.*


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > cheers Mab,
> ...


^^^ totally unbiased :wink: 
but, its a good'un!

Might be getting towards CSL territory at the price tho.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Still not quite done the deal, waiting for a dealer call back :x


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just been shafted by the dealer selling to someone using BM finance :x when I have my own arranged....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Picked up my new car last night !!   same as the one in the Photo 

My first client today was Anthony Reid who has offered to show me how to drive it fast on a track 

Cant wait to have a play :twisted:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Good work!
Big smile already?

Had the back end out yet?


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

The recall is for M3's built before June '03. If recalled you need to run in the engine for another 1200 miles!! 

New M3 will be out end 2006 or early 2007 probably for RHD cars! I'm sure it will be a step forward in performance but the problem is that the new E90 3 series looks nowhere near as good as the E46!!! 

Hello to you future Silver Grey / Imola boys!! I'm sure I may have spoken to you already on BM3W


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Hiya Chowy....

I assume you are also known as pjm :wink:

Thanks for the pics

Jason


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

55JWB said:


> Hiya Chowy....
> 
> I assume you are also known as pjm :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm known as chowy in bm3w :wink:


----------

